
Skin anti-aging strategies - amelius
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3583892/
======
tcj_phx
> HRT with estrogen and progesterone has been long considered to have anti-
> aging effects; results of larger studies though, particularly of the Women’s
> Health Initiative, have shown that an anti-aging effect is not necessarily
> to be expected. On the contrary, HRT has been accused to have a higher
> cardiovascular risk and increase of the risk of breast cancer.

The Women's Health Initiative studied replacing women's declining hormone
levels with horse estrogens (Premarin, derived from PREgnant MARe's urINe) and
Provera, the birth-control drug that is used to make women infertile (as the
much-loved [1] drug, depot-Provera).

Somebody tricked the medical scientists into thinking that Progestins are
analogues of Progesterone, except in the case of in vitro fertilization, where
they have to use Progesterone USP.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/u/IHateYouDepo](http://www.reddit.com/u/IHateYouDepo)

------
mazsa
2012\. Cited by 42 articles:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=2175708970882397519](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=2175708970882397519)

